# Second stage partner - sponsor on Centrelink benefits



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi, 
I am currently on a temporary spouse visa and I have just sent the paperwork for the second stage. My husband (he is an Australian citizen) and I have moved from a big city to a more remote location in Australia and we are having difficulty finding work. I am unemployed and he has a casual retail job that might make him redundant very soon (the holiday season finished, there isn't much need for staff). 
Under these circumstances, can he claim unemployment benefits? Will this affect my second stage partner visa? 
Would I be entitled to Centrelink as well? I have been in Australia for over 2 years now, but am not a permanent resident. 
Happy new year to all, 
Cireshka


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

You might find this link helpful re: Centrelink Special Benefit - note that eligibility for provisional partner visa holders is possible - see:

Special Benefit

Re: the second stage partner visa, your partner's ability to provide financial support for you is generally not a criteria, especially as Australia's social security and benefit payment rules have changed to allow people in your situation to claim benefits from the government. For the second stage partner application, DIAC Is primarily concerned that the relationship is still intact, genuine, ongoing, etc.

Hope this helps, and good luck with all.


----------



## cathyjoy (Oct 14, 2011)

I am on CentreLink payments (I am an australian) and sponsored my fiancé from the uk. There was no problem or question about my ability to sponsor him. I made the statement that I would support him financially, until he was granted visa and therefore able to work. All Australian citizens are eligible for CentreLink payments. Cheers


----------



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for your answers. We are still managing for now, we'll just have to see if living outside a big city is sustainable or if we need to go back. 
Cheers, 
Cireshka


----------

